# We hit 500!



## Dave Martell (Apr 4, 2011)

We just got our 500th member sign up! I can't believe how well this forum is doing so quickly, you guys are great! :EDance2: :happy1: :jumpy: :thumbsup: :biggrin2:


----------



## Pensacola Tiger (Apr 4, 2011)

Yeah, who'd have thunk it! Must be the lack of ads, eh?

And you're fast approaching 1000 posts, Dave.


----------



## chazmtb (Apr 4, 2011)

He's got 16000 to go to catch up.


----------



## unkajonet (Apr 4, 2011)

:headbang::moonwalk:
Congrats & Thanks for putting together the site!
:thanx:


----------



## Jim (Apr 4, 2011)

Who would have thought that there were 500 Kitchen Knife nuts in the world!

Congratulations Dave.


----------



## Cadillac J (Apr 4, 2011)

Congrats! I'm glad to be a part of this...it's actually pretty sad to see what KF is now.


----------



## cnochef (Apr 4, 2011)

Cadillac J said:


> Congrats! I'm glad to be a part of this...it's actually pretty sad to see what KF is now.


 
So true, it's quite boring and lame over there. I have to admit to still checking in from time to time but I'm almost done with that too.

Congrats, Dave, and thanks for providing a new home for us here.


----------



## Dave Martell (Apr 4, 2011)

I'm glad to be able to do the forum, it's a joy to have something like this again.


----------



## PierreRodrigue (Apr 4, 2011)

Congrats Dave!! 500 kitchen knife nuts under one banner, go have a beer boss! :beer: Thats cause to celebrate!


----------



## Dave Martell (Apr 4, 2011)

Cadillac J said:


> Congrats! I'm glad to be a part of this...it's actually pretty sad to see what KF is now.



I think the thing that the powers at KF lost sight of is in the understanding that the community we have is not about the house, it's about the people in it.


----------



## WildBoar (Apr 4, 2011)

Dave -- this board just feels a lot friendlier then that other one. And you are the common thread that pulls everyone together, so there is at least one thing (besides knives) we all have in common. And the range of discussions thus far as been great; I'm glad to see there are a bit more food-related posts.


----------



## Pensacola Tiger (Apr 4, 2011)

Dave, Congratulations on hitting 1000 posts!


----------



## Dave Martell (Apr 4, 2011)

At this rate I'll have my old KF post count back in only 1.5 yrs!


----------



## deanb (Apr 4, 2011)

Congrats Dave!


----------



## Ratton (Apr 5, 2011)

Congrats!!! Good to hear!!!!


----------



## stereo.pete (Apr 5, 2011)

Awesome job Dave, you by far have the best kitchen knife forum going right now, keep it up!


----------



## Dave Martell (Apr 5, 2011)

Thanks guys but it's all you folks who make it what it is.


----------



## El Pescador (Apr 5, 2011)

There is something to be said for a site built by and for the people who actually benefit from it.

Pesky


----------



## Eamon Burke (Apr 8, 2011)

I like how we have not only 500 people, but 500 active people!


----------



## echerub (Apr 8, 2011)

As one of the newly-active folks who read a lot but didn't say a lot on previous venues, may I offer that one of the reasons may be the slightly different vibe here?


----------



## Dave Martell (Apr 8, 2011)

I'm glad you guys feel this way.


----------

